# Purple panda Labs



## Oblivious (Jun 6, 2018)

I was about to order from them, until I went on meso forums and OMG these ****ers are something else, this guy boguht Test cyp and tested it, turned out to be Trestolone acetate, like wtf....
Btw why dont we have a sticky with a whole list of scum bag sources?


----------



## Kim1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Agree with that !
Btw why dont we have a sticky with a whole list of scum bag sources?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 6, 2018)

Be really careful guys!!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2018)

Kim said:


> Agree with that !
> Btw why dont we have a sticky with a whole list of scum bag sources?


[/QUOTE]

Because we have a search function and there are way too many scum sources to list and keep track of.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 6, 2018)

Just in my short time researching sources the amount of new UGL that have shown up is nuts. That list of crap sources would be almost impossible to keep up to date.  But Spongy already said it, there is a search function.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I was about to order from them, until I went on meso forums and OMG these ****ers are something else, this guy boguht Test cyp and tested it, turned out to be Trestolone acetate, like wtf....
> Btw why dont we have a sticky with a whole list of scum bag sources?



Trestolone instead of test cyp? Score. 

I rate PP Labs A+.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I was about to order from them, until I went on meso forums and OMG these ****ers are something else, *this guy boguht Test cyp and tested it*, turned out to be Trestolone acetate, like wtf....
> Btw why dont we have a sticky with a whole list of scum bag sources?



This always amuses me. Not that home brewers wouldn't have the capability to test a product, but the average Gym Rat has no idea how to 'test' the oil in the vial they've just bought. I'd love to hear how this person determined it was in fact Trest Ace as opposed to Test Cyp.

To Jin's point, thats a fairly sizable mistake on the part  of the lab (if true), confusing these two hormones.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 7, 2018)

who the hell would buy illegal drugs from a Purple Panda, I don't want to be that guy in jail explaining to people how I got arrested by a guy in a Purple Panda suit delivering my mail to me LOL


----------



## Bigmills (Jun 7, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> This always amuses me. Not that home brewers wouldn't have the capability to test a product, but the average Gym Rat has no idea how to 'test' the oil in the vial they've just bought. I'd love to hear how this person determined it was in fact Trest Ace as opposed to Test Cyp.
> 
> To Jin's point, thats a fairly sizable mistake on the part  of the lab (if true), confusing these two hormones.


I couldn't agree with this post more. Any answers?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 7, 2018)

How many ****ing times do I have to say Pandas are not purple.....


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 7, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> This always amuses me. Not that home brewers wouldn't have the capability to test a product, but the average Gym Rat has no idea how to 'test' the oil in the vial they've just bought. I'd love to hear how this person determined it was in fact Trest Ace as opposed to Test Cyp.
> 
> To Jin's point, thats a fairly sizable mistake on the part  of the lab (if true), confusing these two hormones.


the guy sent it off to a lab, he didnt do it himself, i forgot to save the testing sheet but im 100% sure it wasnt a mistake, they are known for mixing and matching steroids like crayons


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 13, 2018)

lanarose902 said:


> PP Labs are the best..



Gee golly mister thanks for signing up just to let us know!!!!!


----------



## bigbroful (Jul 7, 2018)

So I was ripped off by them I have no idea what I got but I ordered test prop and test cyp and when I got my bloodwork done my test was in the 230ngl and they wouldn't even try to work with me they told me I was lieing. I've been ripped off 2 other times besides that with underdosed or fake shit and I've ran out of options I dont even know who to trust anymore. I'm on try and doing 400mg a week of that shit is way better than 800mg of anything else I've used. I know naps used to be good but I've been burned by them too so I'm just like where do I even turn to anymore. I dont go tok the gum because I have my own home gym and no time do to work and kids so any help would be so much appreciated but I won't get my Hope's up till I know its legit. Anyways that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

bigbroful said:


> So I was ripped off by them I have no idea what I got but I ordered test prop and test cyp and when I got my bloodwork done my test was in the 230ngl and they wouldn't even try to work with me they told me I was lieing. I've been ripped off 2 other times besides that with underdosed or fake shit and I've ran out of options I dont even know who to trust anymore. I'm on try and doing 400mg a week of that shit is way better than 800mg of anything else I've used. I know naps used to be good but I've been burned by them too so I'm just like where do I even turn to anymore. I dont go tok the gum because I have my own home gym and no time do to work and kids so any help would be so much appreciated but I won't get my Hope's up till I know its legit. Anyways that's my 2 cents.



Sorry bout your luck, but no one here will give you a source, and chances are if someone contacts you it’s just somebody trying to take advantage of your desperation. My best advice is to do some serious research and look at as many reviews as you can and read up as much as you can. One thing I’ve learned since I’ve been a member here is that this is by no means a quick process.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2018)

bigbroful said:


> So I was ripped off by them I have no idea what I got but I ordered test prop and test cyp and when I got my bloodwork done my test was in the 230ngl and they wouldn't even try to work with me they told me I was lieing. I've been ripped off 2 other times besides that with underdosed or fake shit and I've ran out of options I dont even know who to trust anymore. I'm on try and doing 400mg a week of that shit is way better than 800mg of anything else I've used. I know naps used to be good but I've been burned by them too so I'm just like where do I even turn to anymore. I dont go tok the gum because I have my own home gym and no time do to work and kids so any help would be so much appreciated but I won't get my Hope's up till I know its legit. Anyways that's my 2 cents.



Naps used to be good? Lol!!

Listen man posts like this are how you get ripped off. You stink of desperation. Anyone who sends you a message at this point is a scammer. 

How about instead of asking strangers you maybe try and be a part of a community. Maybe at some point when you have actually friends who give a shit about you someone will help you then. Until that point you are a target.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 8, 2018)

bigbroful said:


> so i was ripped off by them i have no idea what i got but i ordered test prop and test cyp and when i got my bloodwork done my test was in the 230ngl and they wouldn't even try to work with me they told me i was lieing. I've been ripped off 2 other times besides that with underdosed or fake shit and i've ran out of options i dont even know who to trust anymore. I'm on try and doing 400mg a week of that shit is way better than 800mg of anything else i've used. I know naps used to be good but i've been burned by them too so i'm just like where do i even turn to anymore. I dont go tok the gum because i have my own home gym and no time do to work and kids so any help would be so much appreciated but i won't get my hope's up till i know its legit. Anyways that's my 2 cents.





turd !!!!!


----------



## bigbroful (Jul 8, 2018)

Cool thanks for the ****ing help


----------



## Spongy (Jul 8, 2018)

bigbroful said:


> Cool thanks for the ****ing help



You're welcome


----------



## StrangerPins (Jul 8, 2018)

For what it’s worth and that’s probably very little since I’m new on this forum I’ve never had a problem with their Raws or service and I’ve bought a large variety of products. Been a while since last order is this becoming a regular occurrence with PPL?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 8, 2018)

bigbroful said:


> Cool thanks for the ****ing help



Thats what we are here for, glad we could help out. Bye bye


----------



## Spongy (Jul 8, 2018)

StrangerPins said:


> For what it’s worth and that’s probably very little since I’m new on this forum I’ve never had a problem with their Raws or service and I’ve bought a large variety of products. Been a while since last order is this becoming a regular occurrence with PPL?



I've heard this before.  and it seems lately (but for a while now) it's been all bad feedback.  I believe they were selectively scamming for a while


----------



## StrangerPins (Jul 8, 2018)

That’s a pity if true. Decent raws suppliers that understand Aus customs aren’t easy to find.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Naps used to be good? Lol!!


lmao! I was thinking the same thing when he said that about Naps. I don't understand why anyone would even buy from a place with that kind of a name. Purplepandalabs, yeah that sounds like a really trustworthy and professional bunch lol On the other hand one source that has been around for a long time, I've even heard some bad things about that site lately.


----------



## Ibuzzed (Jul 12, 2018)

Damn,  got the info for purple panda as a reputable source.  Responsive customer service and fast to take my money.. did two shots of test E one week apart in both legs and had severe pip like it was mixed with crayons.  I read somewhere on this site someone defending them, probly the purple pickle himself.  So i don’t think I’ll be using anymore with a reaction like that but some say certain oils with some people can cause this reaction?  Thoughts?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 12, 2018)

Ibuzzed said:


> Damn,  got the info for purple panda as a reputable source.  Responsive customer service and fast to take my money.. did two shots of test E one week apart in both legs and had severe pip like it was mixed with crayons.  I read somewhere on this site someone defending them, probly the purple pickle himself.  So i don’t think I’ll be using anymore with a reaction like that but some say certain oils with some people can cause this reaction?  Thoughts?



In no way commenting on the quality of the gear you bought, but pretty sure test e can take a bit of getting used to. I think it’s a bit tougher on a person at first than test c.


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2018)

Elivo said:


> In no way commenting on the quality of the gear you bought, but pretty sure test e can take a bit of getting used to. I think it’s a bit tougher on a person at first than test c.



Is this from experience? 

Im not sure why you would notice a difference as the ester lengths are comparable.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Is this from experience?
> 
> Im not sure why you would notice a difference as the ester lengths are comparable.



No Jin it’s not, something I remember seeing in all the reading up I’ve been doing, I’ve wondered myself why one would be diff from the other unless the test e is normally mixed in a different oil?


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2018)

Elivo said:


> No Jin it’s not, something I remember seeing in all the reading up I’ve been doing, I’ve wondered myself why one would be diff from the other unless the test e is normally mixed in a different oil?



Chemist decides the carrier oil.  No relation to the ester.

All else being equal the user should notice no difference in either pinning or effect.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 12, 2018)

Elivo said:


> In no way commenting on the quality of the gear you bought, but pretty sure test e can take a bit of getting used to. I think it’s a bit tougher on a person at first than test c.



Test e "taking a bit to get used to" just isn't true. America tends to prescribe cyp as Europe prescribes e. There's very little to distinguish the 2. I've taken both and cant tell the difference.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 12, 2018)

I know I read that somewhere, I’ll have to go back and see where i saw it, but obviously I’m going to trust what people who have the experience say.


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I know I read that somewhere, I’ll have to go back and see where i saw it, but obviously I’m going to trust what people who have the experience say.



I have never used test e.So you needent trust me


----------



## StrangerPins (Jul 12, 2018)

Ibuzzed said:


> Damn,  got the info for purple panda as a reputable source.  Responsive customer service and fast to take my money.. did two shots of test E one week apart in both legs and had severe pip like it was mixed with crayons.  I read somewhere on this site someone defending them, probly the purple pickle himself.  So i don’t think I’ll be using anymore with a reaction like that but some say certain oils with some people can cause this reaction?  Thoughts?



Bad Pip and you’re writing PPL off? What was there response to your complaints? Had a look around other sites and nothing but good reports with bloodwork proving his products and no word of dodgy dealings. In the past he’s notified customers of a poor batch and reimbursed when could’ve stayed silent.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

StrangerPins said:


> Bad Pip and you’re writing PPL off? What was there response to your complaints? Had a look around other sites and nothing but good reports with bloodwork proving his products and no word of dodgy dealings. In the past he’s notified customers of a poor batch and reimbursed when could’ve stayed silent.



3/4 of your posts is on this particular brand. Why do you feel the need to come to their aid?


----------



## StrangerPins (Jul 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> 3/4 of your posts is on this particular brand. Why do you feel the need to come to their aid?



Because my experience and that of majority of forum discussions are completely contrary to this thread. No evidence just opinions for what reason I have no idea. Felt the need to question views that aren’t common nor apparently factual.


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2018)

StrangerPins said:


> Because my experience and that of majority of forum discussions are completely contrary to this thread. No evidence just opinions for what reason I have no idea. Felt the need to question views that aren’t common nor apparently factual.



Because small green man and purple panda in bed together!


----------



## StrangerPins (Jul 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Because small green man and purple panda in bed together!



Imagine the kids lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

StrangerPins said:


> Because my experience and that of majority of forum discussions are completely contrary to this thread. No evidence just opinions for what reason I have no idea. Felt the need to question views that aren’t common nor apparently factual.



This isn't the only board where his feedback is sour. You also should consider what other boards have positive feedback but are also taking money from him to delete negative reviews. 

Good sources don't ever need to go around posting their info so publicly


----------



## StrangerPins (Jul 12, 2018)

Maybe so but I think there’s a great deal of upset suppliers since expanding into permanent domestic shipping options. I’ve seen plenty of opinions touted as facts and some just plain retarded. I’m no shill if people think there’s better options who am I to say otherwise but it bothers me when people start getting out the pitchforks on heresay.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 12, 2018)

StrangerPins said:


> Maybe so but I think there’s a great deal of upset suppliers since expanding into permanent domestic shipping options. I’ve seen plenty of opinions touted as facts and some just plain retarded. I’m no shill if people think there’s better options who am I to say otherwise but it bothers me when people start getting out the pitchforks on heresay.



Have you ordered from them before and what was your experience?

I will never defend a source even one that I use, sources go bad all the time. I will merely tell my experience with them and move on.

I know you're new here, but I would trust this board over any other!!! 
It is not corrupted by sponsors. We don't praise or hate on a company around here to give someone business.


To echo what POB said, they are to public and that tells me two things.

1 Security is low and risk is high.
2 They care more about new business then repeat business, which fits the model for a scammer.

In the grand scheme of things, the only time I give a source slack on a complaint is delivery time. I can wait a month or more if that's what it takes to get good quality and a correct order.


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 12, 2018)

StrangerPins said:


> Maybe so but I think there’s a great deal of upset suppliers since expanding into permanent domestic shipping options. I’ve seen plenty of opinions touted as facts and some just plain retarded. I’m no shill if people think there’s better options who am I to say otherwise but it bothers me when people start getting out the pitchforks on heresay.



Hearsay is much of what we have to go on. You combine that with who the word is coming from to help draw conclusions. Sure labs can be done, proof shown.. but in the end who knows if the lab results are legit from the source in question? I'm not taking the word of any newb over someone that's trusted and proven. But the advice I'd get from that trusted person would still be heresay.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 12, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> Hearsay is much of what we have to go on. You combine that with who the word is coming from to help draw conclusions. Sure labs can be done, proof shown.. but in the end who knows if the lab results are legit from the source in question? I'm not taking the word of any newb over someone that's trusted and proven. But the advice I'd get from that trusted person would still be heresay.



You don't believe in conspiracy theories do you jdub?


----------



## StrangerPins (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes I’ve ordered that’s why I have an opinion in them as every experience was positive and to get products through Australian customs you have to be good and they were. I’m new here but I’m not a newbie, they may do things differently than others in particular being more public but that’s not to say they’re unprofessional where it counts. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, people have contributed there’s and I’ve given mine. I’m not crusading for PPL and if it appears that way it’s not my intention.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 12, 2018)

Doesn't matter how professional they are of they get busted because of how public they are.  We appreciate your input, and that's what this forum is for...  But no thank you.


----------

